
75 cents for 1Gb 4G LTE data plan launched in India - perseusprime11
http://mashable.com/2016/09/01/reliance-jio-launch-tariff-plans-india/#SBnOxUeSCPqR
======
imaginenore
It's not 1Gb, but 1GB.

I wouldn't say it's particularly cheap. Here (somewhere in Europe) you can get
30GB/month + unlimited nights for 20 EUR/month on 4G.

------
perseusprime11
This is an interesting development if the speeds hold up and remote areas in
India come online.

